# Some pictures of my little herd.



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a new addition to my little herd, so the camera has been out quite a bit. 

My new addition is a 15 yr old APHA/PtHA western pleasure mare, "Abuzz About Georgia" barn name Georgia. 









I just got her on Monday, so I let her settle in by herself for a while but turned her out with my long yearling APHA filly, "Summers Legacy", we call her Lady. 


















Yes, it kills me that Lady is as tall as all my adult horses. (Georgia, I'm told is 15.1hh but I haven't taped her myself yet)









On to the exciting part.













































I love this, Georgia's just like "Yeah, you can rear? So?" LOL


















I call them my APHA beauties.









Lady making herself too comfortable









They really seem to like eachother. I know Lady is happy to have someone to frolic with, I had her with my older mare who just laid down the law and never played with her. I'll post my other two in the next post.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

*Dream & Starlite*

Here's my other two.

Miss "Grandma" Dreamer, our 27 yo Morgan mare.


















I tried to give her breakfast in bed, but Lady flung hay all over her.









This one is priceless.









And then my girl, Starlite - 12 yr old Standardbred/QH mare. She's my barrel/trail horse that's super out of shape right now.









Investigating when Georgia arrived.


















The end. Enjoy


----------



## 27cfmd (Sep 3, 2012)

Your new mare is gorgeous!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I love breakfast in bed! very cute.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I loved the breakfast in bed as well! Absolutely adorable. Your new mare sounds like a real winner and your yearling is beautiful!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Very nice herd! So was that all playing or establishing pecking order. Looks like playing and having a ball!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Lovely pictures! Your Georgia is gorgeous


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love Lady, what are your plans for her? She is a very nice looking young lady.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Great looking kids. Love the pict of her waking up with a hay like "huh what you ate without me".


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

You caught some awesome facial expression in a lot of those photos LOL


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks, all! I love my little herd.



SpiritLifter said:


> Very nice herd! So was that all playing or establishing pecking order. Looks like playing and having a ball!


Both LOL. I'm sad to say I think the filly is the boss now. :shock: They quite like each other though, and the filly is glad to have someone to play with. 



FGRanch said:


> I love Lady, what are your plans for her? She is a very nice looking young lady.


Lady will be 2 in May, I'll start lunging her more, ponying her, etc. Hoping to bring her to shows & maybe even do some halter classes towards the end of the season. She isn't going to be doing much (if anything) riding-wise until next year. Hoping to get her under saddle in the show ring when she's four for English and western pleasure, maybe the same for her 5th yr...but after she's got the basics, show experience and is old enough/physically ready I'd really like to get her into barrel racing. I'm starting out with pleasure so she is nice and calm going into barrel racing.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats on your new addition, that is just a beautiful little herd you have!


----------



## Cane Toad (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice herd! Your new horse is beautiful! I thought that the horse in the hay was dead for a second, but he's not so phew! Lovely pics! Well done


----------



## Kliment (Jan 3, 2013)

haha lovely pictures! and horses ) <3


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

They're all beautiful!! Georgia is stunning, my dream paint is a bay tobiano.


----------



## SilverAiko (Jun 24, 2007)

Aww, Georgia is gorgeous.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone  I am quite pleased with miss Georgia...she is a good girl!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful horses! I love Georgia's markings!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Good pictures - thank you for sharing.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Beautiful horses! Looks like the most perfect little herd.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you...it really is the most perfect little herd, at least to me it is!


----------



## mistysms (Jul 15, 2012)

She is beautiful!!


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Pretty horses! The breakfast in bed was funny. :grin:


----------

